# Official start date: 11/14/11



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 28, 2011)

I really appreciate all your thoughts guys, it means a lot to me.
Byron


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck bud, here's hoping it will go as you need it to!!!


----------



## captainhook (Sep 28, 2011)

Best wishes!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers sent above my brother !!!! Just got to send some my way so I can see a deer !!! lol


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 28, 2011)

You know i'll be praying for you brother! I wish the best for you and your family and im sure come tomorrow you'll be walking tall with a brand new job!


----------



## HunterEllis (Sep 28, 2011)

good luck


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck bud! Prayers will be said for you! Best of luck


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Sep 28, 2011)

i pray that god does the best thing for ya brother,only he alone knows.best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 28, 2011)

Ill be praying for you man! Good luck and dont sweat It man, Im sure you got this!


----------



## flingin1 (Sep 28, 2011)

good luck if its meant to be it will happen.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck, I went to a job interview at ns railroad I prayed so hard and my family did to didn't go so well. But I kept my head up and thought maybe another day


----------



## whitehunter (Sep 28, 2011)

good luck pal, prayers ur way!


----------



## Payton Everett (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you get it!


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 28, 2011)

payton everett said:


> hope you get it!



x2!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 28, 2011)

Praying for you too.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers sent to a fellow hoyt brother!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Sep 28, 2011)

One young hunter here wishing u good luck from your yound brother here welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## t8ter (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayer said


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 28, 2011)

You got it, good luck !


----------



## Torre87 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how things go.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck Bud. I will say a prayer tonight with the rest of my own.


----------



## buckwhisperer (Sep 28, 2011)

prayers sent up for ya buddy! hope all goes well


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't choke. 




Hahah you know I'm playin. Good luck brother. Hope this new job gives you plenty of treestand time!


----------



## Sundays Money (Sep 28, 2011)

best of luck to ya
i'm sure you will be fine


----------



## skippygus73 (Sep 29, 2011)

Best of luck to you.  I hope to be in the same situation in the next couple of years too.


----------



## labs4life (Sep 29, 2011)

God luck dude!!!  Let us know how it goes


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck !!


----------



## chad smith (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck to you and your job opportunity brother


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck !


----------



## storeman (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you get it.


----------



## Hoytshooter150 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck too you and prayers sent.


----------



## rellis84 (Sep 29, 2011)

You have got my support and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2011)

rellis84 said:


> You have got my support and prayers for you and your family.



X2! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## bross07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers sent brother, good luck!


----------



## ETK (Sep 29, 2011)

Just so the post. I hope and pray you will give us good news on the Dream job. Keep us posted.


----------



## willsm89 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just saw it as well..  Hope everything is going great!  Prayers sent


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 29, 2011)

Big I'm sure you will do just fine.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Sep 29, 2011)

KILL it at the interview.
BEST of luck


----------



## 1975emurray (Sep 29, 2011)

I would say Good Luck, but luck is where hard work and opportunity meet. So I'll say be ready  when the time comes. I'll be prayin' for ya too!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I believe the interview went well. We spent a little over an hour. He is going back home to the corp office and will settle on two candidates. I will hear,next week if I am one of them.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 29, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well I believe the interview went well. We spent a little over an hour. He is going back home to the corp office and will settle on two candidates. I will hear,next week if I am one of them.



The chip & dale dancers have a corporate office????  ...........


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Byrons dream job Is alittle better than that. I hope you get the job man.



Big Doe Down said:


> The chip & dale dancers have a corporate office????  ...........


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck and prayers sent.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> The chip & dale dancers have a corporate office????  ...........



Your wrong for that....


----------



## G Duck (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope you get it Bud!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 29, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Your wrong for that....



Oh come on, it was just a joke! Im praying for him that he really gets his dream job. Just messin around!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Oh come on, it was just a joke! Im praying for him that he really gets his dream job. Just messin around!



And he knows that too...he won't take it the wrong way,  I promise!

Here's hoping you are the last man standing Byron!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> The chip & dale dancers have a corporate office????  ...........



I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Oh come on, it was just a joke! Im praying for him that he really gets his dream job. Just messin around!



haha I know buddy...I thought it was funny too....


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 30, 2011)

Best of luck on the job.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 30, 2011)

Well everybody, keep doing what you are doing! I got the call this after noon! Getting on a areo-plane Thursday and headed to the home office for a second interview, from what I understand I am 1 of 2.


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lifting you up in my prayers....Hopefully everything will workout.
Good luck with the 2nd interview!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 30, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well everybody, keep doing what you are doing! I got the call this after noon! Getting on a areo-plane Thursday and headed to the home office for a second interview, from what I understand I am 1 of 2.



Heck yeah brother....i'll be prayin for you!


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Sep 30, 2011)

best of luck brother, Prayers are with you


----------



## 1smithpr (Sep 30, 2011)

Godd luck, we are all pullin for ya......


----------



## Son (Sep 30, 2011)

Sure wishing ya  luck ol buddy. My youngest daughter looked for almost two years with no luck. She did house cleaning, yard work, etc with 6 years of college. Called me today excited, been hired to tutor students at a private school, and substitute some. 
Don't ever give up.


----------



## sj92097 (Sep 30, 2011)

good luck, prayers are there brother


----------



## The Fever (Sep 30, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well everybody, keep doing what you are doing! I got the call this after noon! Getting on a areo-plane Thursday and headed to the home office for a second interview, from what I understand I am 1 of 2.


----------



## Woody17 (Sep 30, 2011)

Go get it man!  You're blessed to have the opportunity and I wish you the best!


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Give em heck BIGRNYRS. Good luck to ya!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2011)

any news yet?


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great news Byron, give'em all you got when you get there!


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 1, 2011)

That's awesome, prayers on the way!


----------



## xs5875 (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck my friend...Im in the middle of a promotion/interview process too!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 6, 2011)

Round one of interviews complete and have several more today before getting back on the plane to come home. I feel good about the progress so far but I do not know what they are thinking. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be thinkin about ya all day man, I'll even try to stob one this evening for ya!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 6, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> I'll be thinkin about ya all day man, I'll even try to stob one this evening for ya!



No no no, ya'll gots plenty of perntz, you can take a break.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck with the rest of the day! You got dis.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Oct 6, 2011)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 6, 2011)

Sitting in he airport in charolette waiting on my connecting flight to atlanta. I feel like I did very well. I think I migh have got it. As soon as I know, ill let y'all know.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 6, 2011)

AttaBoy there Byron!!!  I am excited for you.  You have done all you can at this point unless you call them up and start begging, but I don't think that will work for you in today's world...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 6, 2011)

I did tell them I would love to be part of the team before I left.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 6, 2011)

And that is an excellent way to leave them - wanting more of a guy who wants to be there!  So when do you think you will hear?  tonight or tomorrow or are these folks the kind who want to sleep on it over the weekend?  Did you get a chance to make the other candidate look inept, less experienced or clumsy?


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 7, 2011)

Update: thanks for all the support guys. I am one of the two cadidates for the new regional sales manager for Parker Archery. FL,GA,S.C.,AL,MS.
Waiting for the call to let me know if I got it.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2011)

Way to go. To get to that point says a lot about you brother. Ill send a prayer up tomorrow morning 20 feet up. It will get there quicker that way...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 7, 2011)

Best of luck on getting a positive phone call.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 7, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Update: thanks for all the support guys. I am one of the two cadidates for the new regional sales manager for Parker Archery. FL,GA,S.C.,AL,MS.
> Waiting for the call to let me know if I got it.




Im still praying for you brother! Let us know ASAP what they say.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope you get it.


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck once again buddy, definitely let us know what they say


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 8, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you told them about your huge GON forum customer base!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats and awesome job! I am prayin for you man. I hope you get it! 


But hey, doesn't that mean no more Hoyt for you??!!::


----------



## bigwood56 (Oct 8, 2011)

Best of luck man. I've been selling Parker bows since 2003. Outstanding company with unbelievable customer service.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 8, 2011)

So, is Hoyt still the #1 bow?


----------



## South Man (Oct 8, 2011)

Well what is the latest?


----------



## hogman1 (Oct 8, 2011)

C'mon BIGRNYRS, Let us know something here man.......BTW, I own a parker wildfire XP and got it all customed out. good bow.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh lord. That mean I'll have to put up with you from time to time when you come throw bass pro?

Yay...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

No news to report. It will probably be next week before I hear anything. Yeah it would involve helping you guys at the big stores. There are 13 bass pros and 7 gander mountian in the territory.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 9, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> No news to report. It will probably be next week before I hear anything. Yeah it would involve helping you guys at the big stores. There are 13 bass pros and 7 gander mountian in the territory.



Need a Personal Assistant?


----------



## james hyde (Oct 9, 2011)

Good luck, prayers away!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2011)

Just tell'em you know us .


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does this mean you will have to stop shooting Hoyt?  Don't get rid of your bow press....


----------



## The Fever (Oct 9, 2011)

If they need people to do the product testing....you can shoot me a pm


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you get It man! Good luck!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 9, 2011)

Best of Luck to you sir. Love to see a young man land a job that affords him an income while doing something he loves.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 9, 2011)

I am saying a prayer for you and your family. I know God has his plans for you guys. I am pulling for you.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

The president called me today to tell me he was going to be calling my references and would be in touch by the end of the week. That can't be bad.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 12, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> The president called me today to tell me he was going to be calling my references and would be in touch by the end of the week. That can't be bad.



Sounds to me like you have gotten your dream job my friend!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been away from the scene for several days...

Byron I've read through your comments and it sound extremely promising for you. I truly hope that you get your dream job bud. With the President calling you to follow up with references is a very good thing. That was just another call to "interview" you once again on a small scale. All of these big companies have so many ways of interviewing you and you not even knowing if that makes sense...(personality test, general conversations, your composure, dress attire, phone calls, etc.). I feel like after reading all of this, they will offer you a job for sure. I hope I am right and that it serves you and your family well....

Best of Luck Byron...


----------



## mattech (Oct 12, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> So, is Hoyt still the #1 bow?





Arrow3 said:


> Does this mean you will have to stop shooting Hoyt?  Don't get rid of your bow press....



You never answered these men's question? 

Good luck, sounds like you are close!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

Well if Parker Archery were making your house payment and buying your groceries would you shoot a Hoyt? Our a Parker? I'm not as dumb as I make out some times.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 12, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well if Parker Archery were making your house payment and buying your groceries would you shoot a Hoyt? Our a Parker? I'm not as dumb as I make out some times.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 12, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well if Parker Archery were making your house payment and buying your groceries would you shoot a Hoyt? Our a Parker? I'm not as dumb as I make out some times.



I don't know man...It would be like me driving a chevy all these years and someone making drive a free ford...

Best of luck man...


----------



## mattech (Oct 12, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well if Parker Archery were making your house payment and buying your groceries would you shoot a Hoyt? Our a Parker? I'm not as dumb as I make out some times.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know about ya'll, but I would lay down a bow forever knowning my family could have a better life! I have a ton of respect for you Byron not only are you looking at getting a dream job, but trying to make things better for your family!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 12, 2011)

good luck man i am praying for you


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

I look it like this. I might have to shoot a Parker compound. They may expect me to get some field time with a X-box. But hey its not like they are asking me to shoot a Mathews. I don't think I could work for a compay that did that.


----------



## Derek Edge (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't remember if I commented yet, but good luck buddy.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 18, 2011)

Parker called today and offered me the job. I am very blessed and fortunate. I REALLY REALLY appreciate all of your prayers and just pullin for me. I am humbled and feel very like I am undeserving of your support. I know a lot of you and other are only people I associate with here on this forum. I think you all know me as an honest, fun loving guy. I like to poke ribs, but at the same time LOVE to help people. I have been very fortunate to have known some very good archery people in my life who were willing to share and have benefitted greatly. I will continue to help because working on bows is truly a pleasure for me. I hope that I can do them a good job.
Byron


----------



## finnhunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Let me be the first one to say:  CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet congrats bro.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats man! That's awesome that you can make money doing what you love. Hope it all works out for the best for y'all!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got the coolest text....."Under my contact information you may add Regional Sales Mgr. for Parker Archery"....lol
That is absolutely great news Byron! I hope it is all you want it to be and more! UH, can I have your Hoyts.....lololol

You will be a great one!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! Good year to make the change from Hoyt... I just saw a pic of the 2012 bows on AT it was pretty disappointing...


----------



## bckwzlineman (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## blazer21 (Oct 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's got to be an awesome feeling!  Good luck to you and ur family.


----------



## 2tines (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats man, glad to hear it and i wish you all the best with it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome, and congrats!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 18, 2011)

Good Job Brotha.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations man! So whats in the card's for the ole' CRX?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 18, 2011)

Mega congrats bro!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 18, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## bigwood56 (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats man! Look forward to meeting you.Parker is a great company.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats Byron!!


----------



## willsm89 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats man! That's awesome!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope this turns out to be all you hoped and even more better'n that!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats Byron! Glad to hear you got the job!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish you the best


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2011)

Good for you man!


----------



## labs4life (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats man:cool


----------



## markland (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the industry, but I will warn you now, it will change things when you work in something that you loved to do as a hobby before!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Byron. I hope it all works out well for you. I still look foward to you helping me out after the first of the year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 19, 2011)

Mega-Congrats on your new job opportunity.  We're sure you'll do a good job for Parker.  Best of luck to you in your new opportunity.


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 19, 2011)

Big I am so happy for you.  Since I've become a member of this forum, I've noticed how sincere you have always been towards helping all those in need.  We are all blessed to have someone like you to share with.  Congratulation my friend.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## hunter 84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good for you man. High Five.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!

So how much do you want for your Hoyt?

I'm kidding.



Sorta.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice job Byron!  I'm very happy for ya!


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Oct 20, 2011)

You'll do well with the new job! congrats.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats on the dream job!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 22, 2011)

Official start date 11/14/11
I really appreciate all your thougts guys, it really means a lot to me.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats my friend! You will be an awesome Sales Manager for a fine archery co like Parker. They make some good bows. I wanted to try that 36 or 37" bow they had a few yrs. ago for tournaments.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 8, 2011)

How much for those "old" Hoyt's? Congrats!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Who is this ugly mofo 


"Byron Thompson is managing AL, FL, GA, MS, and SC. Byron brings 20 years of experience in archery with a 12 year career in sales. Most recently, Byron worked for Clean Air Technologies as a Direct Sales Representative. During his 9 years there, he was named Lead Area Distributor in his division along with developing a recruiting and training program used by several national offices in the same company. For the past 10 years Byron has participated in tournament and target shooting on a national setting and is an active member of the ASA and IBO archery associations. His proven success and knowledge of the archery industry propelled him to hold managing and sales positions in several archery shops over the past 10 years. He, his wife, and two children live in Watkinsville, GA"


----------

